# Pierce Brosnan & Ewan Mcgregor - Photocall for 'The Ghost Writer' at the International Film Festival Berlinale, Berlin 12.02.2010 x4



## Tokko (12 Feb. 2010)

​


----------



## canil (12 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics


----------

